# Signing in on W8



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Every start up win8 wants singing in.

I tried the advise below with no effect. Can anybody help?

LOG-ON without signing IN Win8:-
1. Press the Windows + R keys to open the Run dialog box, type netplwiz or control userpasswords2, and press Enter.
2. Tick "users must enter password"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I take it you are logging into a Live account?

See if this helps
Windows 8 How to switch into a local account - YouTube


----------



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not know what is live acc., we just go to our hotmails for the last 10-15 years without loging in.

Can we do it again? & how.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you can but first you have to tell us what you are logging on to the live account or a Win 8 local account.


----------



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry,

When we start the Pc it booted into windows automatically, now it wants us to type a password every time.



Home build, Asus P5K Premium WiFiiFi Intel, 
Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 95W 2.4GHz, OCZ Vendetta Cpu Cooler, 
2x2GB, 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 800 (400mhz) PC2-6400, 
EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX KO 512MB GDDR3 (PCI-E), 
Excelsior sata 250gb, OCZ 600W Game XStream Psu, X45, XPhome/Win8


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it your password to the live(hotmail) account or one you created for a local account?


----------

